# Cutting concrete expansion joints



## Phuffman (Oct 1, 2012)

What type of blade should I use to cut expansion joints in already hard cured sidewalk? I've tried 2 types that didn't work.

Skill-saw or angle grinder?

Depth?

Wet it dry?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Diamond blade.

Either a Skil-saw or grinder will work.

Dry is easier.

Cut them as soon as possible, stop and wait if there's severe unraveling (chipping).


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Phuffman said:


> What type of blade should I use to cut expansion joints in already hard cured sidewalk? I've tried 2 types that didn't work.
> 
> Skill-saw or angle grinder?
> 
> ...


 
Diamond blade for sure, depth is 1/4 of the thickness,how many running feet do you have to do??


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

When cutting concrete with a diamond blade, be sure to wear a NIOSH approved mask, as concrete dust is extremely bad for your lungs, and you are going to generate a lot of dust during the cut. Use of water reduces but does not eliminate the dust.


----------



## Phuffman (Oct 1, 2012)

I've got 3 separate cuts at 3' per cut. Not much to do, really, but frustrating that I can't get a blade to work out right and just cut.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Phuffman said:


> What type of blade should I use to cut expansion joints in already hard cured sidewalk? I've tried 2 types that didn't work.
> 
> Skill-saw or angle grinder?
> 
> ...


for your information: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PZx9k6mfj4&feature=related


----------

